# Manzanillo pro's and con's



## tennisbum (Dec 2, 2010)

If anybody knows a few pro's and con's about living in Manzanillo Mx I would appreciate any input....Thank you, Tennisbum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pro: Winter
Con: Summer


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Manzanillo is warm in the summer ... warmer and more humid than an hour north in Melaque. Right now the weather is perfect and will be until almost April ... but the ocean is not warm (for those of us that live here at least).

Has everything you want for shopping except Home Depot and Costco. Beaches are nice in Santiago and north but get more crowded than smaller communities like Melaque.

Big town with a good infrastructure


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

*Manzanillo*

Everyone's mileage may vary. RV likes lakeside which I despise and he thinks it is impossible to survive a summer at the beach without air conditioning despite the fact that thousands of people do so.

It really depends on what you like. If you like an area that doesn't have the "english-language" infrastructure of lakeside, yet is pretty warm in the summer, then Manzanillo could be for you. 

For me, there are too many pros to list and my pros won't necessarily be yours. 

I live full-time in Manzanillo and would be glad to answer any specific questions you have. Just send an email to stan (at) solmatesantiago.com


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Stan has a point and I must admit that there are other considerations. As we age, we are less likely to surf or swim in the ocean and may have circulatory and respiratory limitations which make living in a hot and humid environment uncomfortable, to say the least. As one who has aged a lot, those are some of my concerns. Now, back when I was half this age, I gladly sailed the oceans blue and enjoyed every moment of it; at sea level and always between 20 degrees north and 20 degrees south. I'll soon be in Manzanillo, staring at the Pacific and .........remembering.


----------



## tennisbum (Dec 2, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Stan has a point and I must admit that there are other considerations. As we age, we are less likely to surf or swim in the ocean and may have circulatory and respiratory limitations which make living in a hot and humid environment uncomfortable, to say the least. As one who has aged a lot, those are some of my concerns. Now, back when I was half this age, I gladly sailed the oceans blue and enjoyed every moment of it; at sea level and always between 20 degrees north and 20 degrees south. I'll soon be in Manzanillo, staring at the Pacific and .........remembering.


Good reason to come and check things out, then rent for a few months then decide.....That will probably be our plan......We have a real short visit there Feb5-8, coming down from a week in PV......Really appreciate everyone's tips......Thanks RV


----------

